# Hydronic books



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Recently I fell in love with hydronics. The endless possibilities have kept me awake for more than a few nights. 

I have been looking for a good hydronic read recently to give me a solid foundation for designing hydronic systems, a book for hydronic troubleshooting (pumps, noise, zone valves) and also a book to explain how to do the electrical controls. 

Any recommendations? I just brought "Modern hydronic heating" by John Siegenthaler. Also Dan Holohan's books seem interesting.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

I am also looking for online literature on hydronics.


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

Pretty decent books, very detailed explains functions of every part and helpful with troubleshooting


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Go to www.heatinghelp.com and check out Dan's library. If it's about hydronics or steam, he's got it. A good read is " Pumping Away" by Dan Holohan


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I just got that one. Has been a really good read so far.



Bonafide said:


> Pretty decent books, very detailed explains functions of every part and helpful with troubleshooting


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I never bought a book..... my education started the old way...where you were with one journeyman all the time and he taught you all the way through...

I think that is a big problem in the industry today.... there is no mentoring..... Now a days you get your ticket ( or sometimes before you are ticketed) with very little hands on a then they send you out on your own.

Back in the day close to 80% of buildings where either Hydronic or steam up here. 
Since then I have taken so many courses on boilers, hydronics and pumps that it gets to be boring attending them.

I also have an electronic engineering degree and design most of my controls my self.


----------



## Firestone (Mar 2, 2010)

Radiant Basics: A Basic Course for Radiant Panel Heating Systems by John Siegenthaler was the first one i read , pretty good book , dry at some points but overall a good read.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Dan Holohan - only writer that can keep your attention. He speaks in laymans terms, great for first time hydronic readers.:thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

How about this one markb?


----------



## Firestone (Mar 2, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I never bought a book..... my education started the old way...where you were with one journeyman all the time and he taught you all the way through...
> 
> I think that is a big problem in the industry today.... there is no mentoring..... Now a days you get your ticket ( or sometimes before you are ticketed) with very little hands on a then they send you out on your own.
> 
> ...


What was the point of your response? markb requested books that people recommend and you turned it into your opportunity to brag?


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*markb*

try carol feys book on electricity, controls and troubleshooting. learn theory. you can do anything then. you will be able to figure the most convoluted systems out. breid.........................:rockon:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Firestone said:


> What was the point of your response? markb requested books that people recommend and you turned it into your opportunity to brag?


 
Sorry about that.... I am just saying...things are different now adays.... you can read it in a book but there is a big difference between that and having a mentor....... As per books you would be better off taking coarses. .....

This just my opinion


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

George Lanthier has a website and has a ton of oil burner, control and heating books. I have about 12 books from George and he's great at explaining the fundamentals as well as the advanced theory behind combustion and hydronics. I own about 6 books by Dan Holohan as well as some of Siggy's material.

All of the books mentioned in this thread are great and have taught me a lot.

Also, try to get into either Emerson Swan's (if they represent your area), or any of Taco's seminars. Some of the best when it comes to training.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

I was thinking of taking the two day Taco "complete boiler room" course this spring when they come to town. It is a shame that more people don't have small courses or seminars here in Toronto. 

Anyone know of any information session happening in the Toronto area? I'm going to the CMX-CIPHEX and taking a few small seminars there, but nothing too interesting. The Ontario sales reps need to get more organized. We need some tankless training, boiler troubleshooting, and heating design courses.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

markb said:


> I was thinking of taking the two day Taco "complete boiler room" course this spring when they come to town. It is a shame that more people don't have small courses or seminars here in Toronto.
> 
> Anyone know of any information session happening in the Toronto area? I'm going to the CMX-CIPHEX and taking a few small seminars there, but nothing too interesting. The Ontario sales reps need to get more organized. We need some tankless training, boiler troubleshooting, and heating design courses.


 If you can get your hyndronics rep from your wholsaler to set it up, lots of times manufactures will come right to your location. It probably varies from rep to rep. Some will go the extra mile.:yes:


----------



## hydronicsbob (Oct 6, 2010)

*lot of online resources too!*

I know you asked about books, but there are a lot of online resources as well.

http://flopro.taco-hvac.com/video.html

http://www.armstrongpumps.com/knowledgexchange2.asp?groupid=4

http://www.bellgossett.com/BG-Tutorials.asp

http://wea-inc.com/tech_ref.htm

http://www.heatinghelp.com/article-categories/12/Videos

http://www.heatinghelp.com/article-categories/10/Library


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

hydronicsbob said:


> I know you asked about books, but there are a lot of online resources as well.
> 
> http://flopro.taco-hvac.com/video.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. Bel and Gosset one was informative.

Flow-Pro site was a good one too.

Just signed up for the Armstrong training. Thanks!

Mark


----------



## hydronicsbob (Oct 6, 2010)

*glad to help*

Glad it helped. B&G has a lot of literature out there to go through and Armstrong has a bunch of different modules that should keep you busy for awhile.

What I like about them is it isn't brand specific, they are talking about systems and how they work, not just a brand plug.

Anyway I'm glad you like them.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

FYI,

Taco's "university" video on the anatomy of a circulator is a helpful one


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

markb said:


> FYI,
> 
> Taco's "university" video on the anatomy of a circulator is a helpful one


 
What do Taco's have to do with it, stay on topic :laughing:


----------

